# Legs rubbing together



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have gained so much weight that when I walk now my inner thighs (near groin) rub together and are giving me a painful rash. I know sweat from the summer heat is likely not helping. Since I would like to go out and dance this weekend, as well as start walking to lose weight, any tips on how to ease the pain and avoid it in the future?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Perhaps baby powder?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I thought of that...but wondered when I walked and began to sweat if it would turn into a paste?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I had this problem in Spain last year when it was really hot.







I went and bought some talcom (baby) powder and it does work really well.other than that I have been wearing cycling shorts under my long skirts!!!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hahaha.I know just what you mean! I call this "Fat leg burn"! Although one does not have to be actually overweight to get it.It is just a bad combo of rubbing, heat, blocked sweat glands= that painful irritation.Try wearing longer shorts or pants. If the skin can't rub, it won't happen.Also medicated powder is best, to fight any bacteria that may form.Have a good time!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I get this anytime I am other than really scrawny.What works most of the time is pantyhose







. Which may not be good in the heat.Otherwise tight bike shorts or anything like that . Lycra that stays really form fitting.If the skin can't touch it can't rub like that.K.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Gold Bond medicated lotion or talc. Then put on a pair of longer shorts or bicycle shorts.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

cotton exercise shorts help...the kind that fit snuggly kind of like biking shorts, but cotton. Your thighs wont rub together, just the cotton, and with it pulling your legs in they might not touch at all.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

I know exactally what you mean! Everytime I wear a dress, I put on baby powder or Gold Bond powder. Works for me







Debra


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks so much! I kept thinking that the powder would turn into a paste with the sweat from walking. My friend used talcum powder under her leather cat suit (she was cat woman for Hallowe'en) and had that happen...the result after her dancing all night was NOT a pretty one.


----------



## doreen1231 (Apr 2, 2002)

I have the same problem and have found that Vagisil Powder works great! it doesnt get "pasty" like talcum powder does. i use it under my breasts and all over where sweating is a problem and it works very well. even my son has used it under his arms when he would get them nasty rashes.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

When I was travelling in India I used powder to stop myself sweating so much.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I used to use powder. But then I just wore jeans.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Sometimes thoses rashes are related to yeast and can be treated first with an anti-fungal then prevented with powder (I prefer one with some cornstarch). The hot weather makes it worse too.


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

Hey AuroraSears catalogue has some longer leg panties that would work great too!!


----------



## Debbie A. (Jun 13, 1999)

Or even boxers. Boxers can be kind of sexy. I have that chafing problem, and either powder or boxers are the way to go. Watch the powder with dark clothes, though. One time I dusted the crotch of my panties with powder and then put on black pants, and the powder worked it's way through to the outside in the back. I had a splotch of white that looked like it was coming out of my butt. One of my male co-workers told me about it, which was really awkward, but better than letting me go teach my college math class and show everyone when I started writing on the board.







I have found that pantyhose make the problem worse for me. They just irritate it more.Debbie


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Even when I'm really thin I have this problem.







I'll never, ever have thin thighs - no matter what. *sigh*If I'm wearing a dress or skirt with no pantyhose, I wear bike shorts underneath. Keeps the legs from rubbing, and if a gust of wind should lift up your skirt, you won't be embarassed (em-bar-assed - oh geez, a stupid pun!).


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

LOL Missycat!


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

I've heard of using zinc oxide (that white stuff lifeguards put on their noses to keep them from burning) to prevent chafing. Never tried it, though.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I alternate stuff for this problem. Here is what I use:gold bond powder or ointment (sometimes burns like heck when applied)Zinc Oxide or the Z.O ointment with Vit. A&DAmmens Medicated powderMexanna Medicated powder.If I don't want to wear panty hose which will sometimes make me sore also, I have a "petti-pant" slip. Sort of a coulotte slip. That helps a lot and I don't have to wear hot pantyhose. I get really irritated up in the fold of my groin where no air really gets and under my tummy sag. Best treatment would be some sunlight, but we don't have quite enough privacy for that. I have used a lamp that sits pretty securely on the bedside table and has a flexible neck where I can direct it toward the irritated area. Use a 40 watt bulb and don't get to too close. It helps dry that area. I have heard of using a hairdryer turned on low heat so you don't burn yourself to dry that area good.


----------

